# Playability of this horn part?



## janxharris

Made bad error -

I uploaded at concert pitch without realizing. Will repost.

Please go here


----------



## dgee

Generally not a problem (it's playable) but there's a lot of very low voicing! Have a look at any orchestration text for the most characteristic range/voicing (or some romantic orchestral rep). A lot of that stuff notated in these parts in the bass clef won't have a lot of cut through and may be sound a bit thick and gluggy.


----------



## janxharris

*Playability of horn parts? (revised)*

Would any horn players comment on the playability of these parts (I, II in F) please?

(Click on images to enlarged)


----------

